# Parts of NH, Maine, Vt. under winter storm warning



## billski (Mar 24, 2012)

The Associated Press

CONCORD, N.H. — A snowstorm that could drop more than 10 inches of snow in parts of northern New England is moving into the region.

The National Weather Service has posted winter storm warnings for most of New Hampshire and southern and central Maine and Vermont, with more than 10 inches of snow expected in some areas by Monday night.

Christopher Pope, director of the N.H. Division of Homeland Security and Emergency Management, is urging drivers to slow down and leave extra space between vehicles.

The storm also could cause power outages.

Posted Feb. 29, 2012, at 4:24 p.m.
Made ya look!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 24, 2012)

This is just wrong!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2012)

Just in time for all the area closings. :angry:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah not funny.....  :roll:


----------



## Zand (Mar 24, 2012)

F$@# you! lol


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah not funny.....  :roll:


you seem to be the only one who gets it!  :-o


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 25, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Just in time for all the area closings. :angry:



Some how I knew something like this would happen.  It's the ultimate slap in the face from Mother Nature.  For me I'm glad 2011-2012 is in the rear view mirror and I look forward to the 2012-2013 season and starting anew.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2012)

Normally I dig your posts billski.

But you are a full week early on this and it seems kinda pointless.

Guys, look for the fine print in the original post...


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Normally I dig your posts billski.
> 
> But you are a full week early on this and it seems kinda pointless.
> 
> Guys, look for the fine print in the original post...



Where's your sense of humor? 
With all this doom :x and gloom, we should at least be able to laugh at ourselves!  Or at me :-o
Yeah, it's better to laugh at me!
Loosen up guys!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 25, 2012)

billski said:


> The Associated Press
> 
> CONCORD, N.H. — A snowstorm that could drop more than 10 inches of snow in parts of northern New England is moving into the region.
> 
> ...



Winter Storm Warnings--what are those?


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 25, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Guys, look for the fine print in the original post...



Got me.  Still wouldn't surprise me to see it snow after everything closes.  After this winter I kind of expect it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Got me.  Still wouldn't surprise me to see it snow after everything closes.  After this winter I kind of expect it.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



biggest storm of the season for much of the Northeast occurred in October before pretty much anyone was open, so yeah, I'm expecting a late April blizzard.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2012)

billski said:


> The Associated Press
> 
> CONCORD, N.H. — A snowstorm that could drop more than 10 inches of snow in parts of northern New England is moving into the region.
> ***
> ...



Like they say- the large print giveth, and the small print taketh away. Well played, Mr. Bill. 
But just for the record, no longer will I read your posts late at night after several cocktails. Need to stay sharp where you're around.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2012)

billski said:


> Where's your sense of humor?
> With all this doom :x and gloom, we should at least be able to laugh at ourselves! Or at me :-o
> Yeah, it's better to laugh at me!
> Loosen up guys!


 
I know it is supposed to be funny, but I don't see the joke at all...and I am not in the NE anymore.  I know if I was still, and had just gotten back from a day at Sugarbush watching the snow level drop before my eyes, I'd find no humor in this.  For most folks the salt-in-the-wound would really make them upset.  It's not even April Fool's Day.  Sorry, just my honest opinion.


----------



## billski (Mar 26, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I know it is supposed to be funny, but I don't see the joke at all...and I am not in the NE anymore.  I know if I was still, and had just gotten back from a day at Sugarbush watching the snow level drop before my eyes, I'd find no humor in this.  For most folks the salt-in-the-wound would really make them upset.  It's not even April Fool's Day.  Sorry, just my honest opinion.



My apologies to you trailboss.  I did not intend nor did I anticipate that it would be interpreted as you described.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 26, 2012)

heading back up to VT this weekend (pack up the condo etc) think the snows are coming off tomorrow....or should they?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 26, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I know it is supposed to be funny, but I don't see the joke at all...and I am not in the NE anymore.  I know if I was still, and had just gotten back from a day at Sugarbush watching the snow level drop before my eyes, I'd find no humor in this.  For most folks the salt-in-the-wound would really make them upset.  It's not even April Fool's Day.  Sorry, just my honest opinion.



If you truly feel this way, you seriously need to readjust your dial.  The only exception is if your paycheck depends on the whim of Old Man Winter, snowplow driver for instance.

Even ski resorts should be built to weather this kind of a craptastic season.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 26, 2012)

billski said:


> Posted Feb. 29, 2012, at 4:24 p.m.
> Made ya look!



:lol: I remember that day! I was driving up to Gore Mountain in a snowstorm! Got a foot of fresh powder the next day.  

What a difference a month makes....


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I think the majority of snow fell from the evening of Feb. 29 into Mar. 1. That Thurs. morning (Mar. 1) was the best powder day of my season. About 19" fell at K if I remember correctly. More north.


----------

